# CPA-A Coder looking for work in Orlando



## blager@cfl.rr.com (Aug 4, 2010)

Bruce M. Lager  CPC-A					    
300 Sheoah Blvd. Apt. 520                                                                                    
Phone: (407) 461-1690
Winter Springs, Fl, 32708                                                                                    
e-mail: blager@cfl.rr.com



Medical Coder – Medical Front Office – Medical Records 
Focused and highly experienced professional offering solid contribution, specialized skills, and a desire to succeed
Seeking Fulltime Position

PROFESSIONAL PROFILE

Emergency Medical Technician Experience:
~ Electrocardiograms (EKG), External
    Defibrillators/Bag-valve Mask Resuscitator
~ Accurate and Detailed Reports 
~ Emergency Diagnostic Procedures and Treatment
~ First-Aid Treatment and Life Support Care
Computer Skills:

~ MS Word/Fast and Accurate Typing
~ Internet/E-Mail 	 Medical Coding/Terminology Training:
~	ICD-9 Coding Guidelines/HIPAA Regulations
~ CPT-4, ICD-9-CM, and DRG
~ Coding from a Reimbursement Perspective
~  V Codes and E Codes and ICD-9-CM Tables
~ HCPCS Codes/Hospital Diagnostic Coding
~ Anesthesia Services/Survey Services 
~ Radiology Services/Pathology Services/Medicine
   Services/Modifiers/Coding Special Complexities




EDUCATION
Allied Business Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, California……………..Advanced Medical Terminology, Certificate
Allied Business Schools, Inc., Laguna Hills, California…………………………………Medical Coding, Certificate 
Kenneth A Bragg Public Safety Complex, Tavares, Florida………………………………………………Certificate    
Fire Department, New York/Emergency Medical Services Academy, Fort Totten, New York.………..Certificates                                                                                        
IFPA/BTFA (Physical Fitness)……..…………..……………………………………………………          Certifications

MEMBERSHIPS
American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC) CPC-A

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Personal Trainer / Fitness Club Operations Manager
Successfully managed daily operations of 5000+-member regional fitness club, Club MVP of Operations' 2007
-	Initiated direct member interaction everyday ensured members were receiving the best possible service
-	Hired, trained, disciplined, provided morale for team members and reduced absenteeism 
-    Managed all club budgetary goals and ensured goals were met 

National Accounts Manager
Exceeded sales goals for hi-tech, national GPS software corporation Initiated direct member interaction    
-	Sales were consultative, 1 wk–3-month selling cycle – 24% closing ratio
-	Provided computer based training and assisted trade show operations

Mechanical Breakdown Claims Adjuster
Increased, analyzed and led highest claim volume average for the largest insurance corporation in world
-	Branch leader processed the most US/Canada claims
-	Responsible for knowledge of warranty contracts, extensive automobile, and motor home technical issues

Police Officer/Emergency Medical Technician
Saved lives through quick reaction and competent care
-	Performed rapid and correct pre-hospital emergency treatment for citizens
-	Administered first-aid treatment and life-support care to sick or injured persons in pre-hospital setting
-	Observed, recorded, and reported to physician patient's condition or injury 
-	Assessed nature and extent of illness or injury, and established and prioritized medical procedures 
-	Provided public safety by maintaining order, responded to emergencies, protected people and property, enforced motor vehicle and criminal laws, and promoted good community relations

EMPLOYMENT SUMMARY
Fitness X-Perts, Altamonte Springs, FL                                                                    Personal Trainer   2009 –2010
Lifestyle Family Fitness, Apopka, FL		                                      Club Operations Manager   2006 –2009
FleetBoss Global Positioning Solutions, Fern Park, FL	             National Account Manager  2005 –2006    
AIG / AIWS Warranty Services, Maitland, FL                     Mechanical Breakdown Claims Adjuster   2000 –2005
Oviedo Police Department, Oviedo, FL					          Police Officer          1 Year
New York City Fire Department, New York, NY                                Emergency Medical Technician        2 Years


----------

